# Apothecary Cabinet..



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Where have I been? *

Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…

The new project is a *35 drawer Apothecary Cabinet*... I am thinking that the main carcass will be* New Guinea Rosewood*.. as will the drawer fronts…. the sides and backs of the drawers will be *Hoop Pine*....

To give you and idea I have taken photos of some of the various processes…

To start the lumber was ripped to size and then resawn on the bandsaw ….then off to the thicknesser to mill it to correct thickness… the result was nearly 4 metres of *NGR* and over 10 metres of *HP*.... 72 mm by 10 mm… this is just for the drawers… not including cutting 35 small pieces of ply for the bottoms…Notice I am using the Magswitch Bandsaw Ripping Fence... nice piece of kit.. works extremely well.








The lengths were then cut to 100 mm using the table saw and the Mitre Express by Incra... with a Magswitch 30 mm Jig acting as a stop… [see pic…]







Here is a shot of the components for the drawers.








Once all *140 pieces* were cut to size it was off to the Router and the Leigh D4R dovetail jig with the fingerjoint template…








I also have the VRS vacuum system attached..

Here is a close up of the drawer part being routered.







Now all the fronts and backs are routered with the template in one position and then the template is moved sideways for the sides to be routered.

Once the Leigh has been set up… the ease and simplicity of use is outstanding…

Clamp, route, unclamp, rotate, clamp, route, unclamp. *Repeat 140 times..*








So far this project has 4 hours invested…
Dry fit of first drawer box…








Next step is routing grooves along the bottom of each and every piece to accept the ply base…This will be accomplished safely on the router table…. on the side pieces this groove will be stopped.. so as not to cut through the edges and have a hole in the facefront…

Stops have been set on the router table fence…

More next episode..


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


don't you just love repetitive processes??? and I am sure that in the end you will find a way to make it into a cutting board or lazy larry!

Oh! Oh! the front of each drawer can have a pattern that will make the whole front look like britboxmaper impossible II!!! what a great idea! go for it!


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


The apothecary cabinet is a project I admire, yet am not ready to tackle.
I am going to follow this and see how you do it. (like cheating) LOL
So far looks so good.

Lisa


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


This should be a walk in the outback mate…lol enjoy and stay hydrated…BC


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Wow, really neat project Larry, can't wait to see the completion…......
Is the design I see on the table going to be on the front of the cabinet? or each drawer?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Wow all those drawer what a big job. Look forward to the rest of the project. Good job Larry.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Oh boy, it is going to be a beauty. It is a huge job with all those pieces. I look forward to seeing the assembly and finished project.

Is that a future Lazy Larry plan in the last pic?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Repetition is dull but it can sure speed up an otherwise sloooow process if done individually. It also insures accuracy. Lookin forward to the progress photos.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


uuhh I hade work like that its remind me of working 
in a fabric 8 hours a day 5 days a week just making the same little movement
just hade it

the paper under the drawer is that the pattern for the next cuttingboard or Lazy-Larry 

looking forward to the next installment
untill then
take care
Dennis


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Looks like the toy workshop. We are making 110 of each toy we make.

Lots of repeat cuts and it feels so good when you are done.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Last pic is just a teaser… I am going to attempt it… as a Lazy Larry Exclusive…


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


this looks like it will be fun to watch the progress of 
stay tuned for the next instalment


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


looks like a big job, but we know you can handle it Larry.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Very interesting….... Will they be able to cut anything on it? where will the salt and pepper and napkins go? will it turn? Larry what are you doing…... This doesn't look like a cutting board at all…..


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


BTW nice tools.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


I am anxious on both your 35 drawers cabinet and the teaser

for the cabinet … Could it be okay to use 1/4" or around 6 mm (yours is 10mm) to have more rooms in the drawer but I worry with how the slides will be fitted?

for the teaser that is a nice idea. What about this object below? How will it be constructe in a 3 dimensional object? I am trying to figure out so that I can make one. Thank for your help.


----------



## mgb_2x (Dec 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Looking good so far!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


busy beaver there larry .

and a good one too .

coming along nicely .

change of pace is always good too .


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Nice bit of work mate!
Can't wait to see the next episode.
This project looks to be along the lines of that nice set of DVD holders you made about 7 or 8 months ago.
Your superior production methods really pay off on these bigger pieces.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


I would have spent days instead of four hours.
I bet it was fun.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


this will be a sweet project larry, its reminding me of when i made the jewelry case for my wife…there were about 18 drawers..which at the time was plenty of repetition for me at the time…but you know what..there worth it…and hopefully the person who gets it will celebrate the fact that you made each and every drawer and each cut…...good job on this..cant wait to see more…grizz


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


What a busy Roo you are. And here I thought you were out doing shows.

It is kind of neat seeing you do something in real 3D. That flat world needs a rest sometimes.

Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff, Larry. Looks like a lot of hard work. I look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Nice work Larry, man you got skills you haven't even used yet. Very cool indeed. mike


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Good luck, Larry, looks like you got a great start.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Goodness! Glad to see you have work and I'm sure you'll do a magnificent job. I have seen the old apothecary shoppes that have walls and walls of drawers and they are quite an admirable structure. I look forward to seeing your postings on this job and above all the final installation.

Good luck, have fun and be safe!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Sometimes the smallest projects take the most effort!


----------



## DoctorDan (Feb 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


That's great progress for 4 hours. Each one of the steps would be an entire shed session for me.
(Which may not be that long… and in a less well set up shed…)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Nice work Larry.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


You will be a master apothecary builder when this is finished Larry! Looks great and the drawer joints give it that extra oomph.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


dats a whole bunch o box joints. the cabinet will look very good when finished


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


I would have had a hard time accomplishing all that in 4 hours. 4 days, maybe, but 4 weeks more likely. You've really got it down.


----------



## CarlBob (Jul 28, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Looks like a very challenging project with lotz of tasks done many. many times.. Looking forward to seeing the final picture. What finish do you intend to use???


----------



## drnic (Aug 15, 2014)

degoose said:


> *Where have I been? *
> 
> Well I have been busy with a new project that was commissioned a few years ago… I have been putting it off because of the sheer immensity of the project…even though it is small in size the amount of production work is daunting…
> 
> ...


Nice job! I am just starting a similar project now, but more simple rabbet/reinforced dowel joints.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*I was distracted.*

I started to route the grooves in all 140 parts of the drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet….. I did manage to get 12 drawers done 48 pieces in all….. then I got distracted… or sidetracked…I did manage to finish the teasers… but will post tomorrow…

Here is a pic of the Router table… I made this a few years ago… and the stops on the fence.. This helps to make the stopped grooves..








I know this is a little difficult to see but the side pieces do not have the groove all the way through…
















You can see the drawers have the face fronts cut from one board… and the grain goes across the whole 5…







Times Seven…

So I was sidetracked with the teaser in the last pic in the last post…

More on that next time…

And I hope to have the other 23 drawers grooved in the next week or so…

Later…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *I was distracted.*
> 
> I started to route the grooves in all 140 parts of the drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet….. I did manage to get 12 drawers done 48 pieces in all….. then I got distracted… or sidetracked…I did manage to finish the teasers… but will post tomorrow…
> 
> ...


Hey Larry,

You're off to a good start. By the time you finish though, you may be needing some of the little pills that fill these drawers.

Lee


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *I was distracted.*
> 
> I started to route the grooves in all 140 parts of the drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet….. I did manage to get 12 drawers done 48 pieces in all….. then I got distracted… or sidetracked…I did manage to finish the teasers… but will post tomorrow…
> 
> ...


Daunting task for sure. Good luck!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *I was distracted.*
> 
> I started to route the grooves in all 140 parts of the drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet….. I did manage to get 12 drawers done 48 pieces in all….. then I got distracted… or sidetracked…I did manage to finish the teasers… but will post tomorrow…
> 
> ...


I had a girl friend once who was a teaser….

Nice job keeping track of the drawer fronts. That will really show in the end. Until the customer mixes them all up by mistake and hires you to come out and put them back in the right place. (Maybe you should number the bottoms).

Steve


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *I was distracted.*
> 
> I started to route the grooves in all 140 parts of the drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet….. I did manage to get 12 drawers done 48 pieces in all….. then I got distracted… or sidetracked…I did manage to finish the teasers… but will post tomorrow…
> 
> ...


Larry A great looking job. Great design with the sequenced boards.


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

degoose said:


> *I was distracted.*
> 
> I started to route the grooves in all 140 parts of the drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet….. I did manage to get 12 drawers done 48 pieces in all….. then I got distracted… or sidetracked…I did manage to finish the teasers… but will post tomorrow…
> 
> ...


Great attention to detail! I'd mix them up for sure.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I was distracted.*
> 
> I started to route the grooves in all 140 parts of the drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet….. I did manage to get 12 drawers done 48 pieces in all….. then I got distracted… or sidetracked…I did manage to finish the teasers… but will post tomorrow…
> 
> ...


Keep on trucking a big job with a good start m8


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I was distracted.*
> 
> I started to route the grooves in all 140 parts of the drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet….. I did manage to get 12 drawers done 48 pieces in all….. then I got distracted… or sidetracked…I did manage to finish the teasers… but will post tomorrow…
> 
> ...


lookin good larry


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I was distracted.*
> 
> I started to route the grooves in all 140 parts of the drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet….. I did manage to get 12 drawers done 48 pieces in all….. then I got distracted… or sidetracked…I did manage to finish the teasers… but will post tomorrow…
> 
> ...


Looking good Larry.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *I was distracted.*
> 
> I started to route the grooves in all 140 parts of the drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet….. I did manage to get 12 drawers done 48 pieces in all….. then I got distracted… or sidetracked…I did manage to finish the teasers… but will post tomorrow…
> 
> ...


looks good! i cant wait to see more! keep it up


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *I was distracted.*
> 
> I started to route the grooves in all 140 parts of the drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet….. I did manage to get 12 drawers done 48 pieces in all….. then I got distracted… or sidetracked…I did manage to finish the teasers… but will post tomorrow…
> 
> ...


looks great Larry


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *I was distracted.*
> 
> I started to route the grooves in all 140 parts of the drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet….. I did manage to get 12 drawers done 48 pieces in all….. then I got distracted… or sidetracked…I did manage to finish the teasers… but will post tomorrow…
> 
> ...


Larry, these are nice drawers and cleverly done.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *I was distracted.*
> 
> I started to route the grooves in all 140 parts of the drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet….. I did manage to get 12 drawers done 48 pieces in all….. then I got distracted… or sidetracked…I did manage to finish the teasers… but will post tomorrow…
> 
> ...


Larry, I just went to your home page and looked at your shop, projects, and blog. You have a very nice shop and do some wonderful work. BTW I noticed in your shop you have a blue plunge router mounted onto a metal jig of some sorts. Is that a mortice jig or what?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *I was distracted.*
> 
> I started to route the grooves in all 140 parts of the drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet….. I did manage to get 12 drawers done 48 pieces in all….. then I got distracted… or sidetracked…I did manage to finish the teasers… but will post tomorrow…
> 
> ...


Coming along well.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Finished the drawers?*

I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?


















I hope you noticed the grain runs across all 5 drawer fronts..


----------



## joebazooka (Sep 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


Oh you are such a show off!! Nice work Buddy…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


Looks like lots of work. You always choose get wood combos go for it. I know it will be cool when your done.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


*I hope you noticed the grain runs across all 5 drawer fronts*

What drawers?

Wow Larry, a hell of drawers. Can wait to see the carcase.

How do you sand the fingers, belt sndr?

Take care


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


Wow, that is spectacular! I'm an enormous fan of these cabinets. Very jealous, al


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


wow! I wouldn't remember what drawer I put my keys in! lol very aweome box joints. I like the 2 -tone wood also.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of drawers/


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


Larry: I think you should have used a 24 " wide plank and made all of those pieces out of one board.

Just trying to beat up on you. A great job. Now if you can get them all back together after dropping them as you carry them to the other work bench.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


I think you will get the most out of it Larry and that it will as usual be beautiful. I saw those drawers on your shed video and I thought about kidding you about them not being finished, but I know you have a lot of irons in the fire, so I didn't. But you are now finishing it up and the drawer part looks really great.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


I know what your mean by having a few project on the back burner Larry, I bet most of us have a few sprinkle across our shops. The draws look very nice, enjoy the rest of this build, looking forward on updates…later BC


----------



## mosaicwes (Sep 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


Just curious, was there a reason for doing the drawers first?
In practice I've always found it much safer to build the carcass first.
Safe, in the sense that, if your dados for the partitions don't come out as perfect as you'd hoped,
drawer size can be tweaked a bit to compensate. 
But once the drawers are made, you can only tweak them smaller, not bigger.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


Wes… no reason… maybe it is like the time I made the face frame for a cabinet before I made the carcass…and never had a problem… maybe I am just lucky…I like to do things differently to most folk… remember to think outside the square…


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


Matching grain? oh yes I was to busy counting the drawers, wow! you have been busy how do you retain your sanity cutting 700 finger joints I get fed up by the 4th corner of a jewellery box
Nice one cobber!
Trevor


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


I bet it's time to buy some more glue. that's a lot of fingers to glue.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


The grain is the 1st thing I noticed!! You've been very busy, mate!! Nice job!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


Hey Larry;

This must be a patient client!

Nice work.

Lee


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


Larry, I thought you are making a parquetry again with the design on the side… Looks great alligning those grain patterns. Your style of doing the drawers first …. Oh, I have old drawers here that I could recycled via this style… I'll be watching … thanks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


Nope, never noticed the grain ;-) Tell them those are finger nails and they are there to protect the ends of the fingers, will save a lot of sanding!!


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finished the drawers?*
> 
> I know that the cabinet is taking a while… but hey…. finally got all the finger jointed drawers glued up… all 35 of them…Now to sand all the excess on the fingers…and once they are all done… on to making the carcass to hold all the drawers… I am thinking Camphor Laurel… what do you think?
> 
> ...


Nice work Larry! That's a lot of drawers!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Remember the cabinet??*

While I was being industrious over the weekend… got around to sanding the finger joints of a few of the drawers on the Apothecary Cabinet…
Lots of fun… 









Actually had to sand all six sides of each drawer… got 8 done so far and a few from a while ago… just over 20 to go… yahoo…









I think that they will look fabulous… hope I get them finished this year LOL


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Remember the cabinet??*
> 
> While I was being industrious over the weekend… got around to sanding the finger joints of a few of the drawers on the Apothecary Cabinet…
> Lots of fun…
> ...


Should make a fine looking cabinet when you are finished. Looking forward to the completed project.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Remember the cabinet??*
> 
> While I was being industrious over the weekend… got around to sanding the finger joints of a few of the drawers on the Apothecary Cabinet…
> Lots of fun…
> ...


That darker wood has such a rich color!!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Remember the cabinet??*
> 
> While I was being industrious over the weekend… got around to sanding the finger joints of a few of the drawers on the Apothecary Cabinet…
> Lots of fun…
> ...


I absolutely love apothecary cabinets. The step you're currrently on is why I haven't built one.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Remember the cabinet??*
> 
> While I was being industrious over the weekend… got around to sanding the finger joints of a few of the drawers on the Apothecary Cabinet…
> Lots of fun…
> ...


As my Dad always said…. The best way to eat an elephant…. Is one bit at a time. You will get there Larry.

Looks like it is going to come along awesome. Keep us up to date on how things go….


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Remember the cabinet??*
> 
> While I was being industrious over the weekend… got around to sanding the finger joints of a few of the drawers on the Apothecary Cabinet…
> Lots of fun…
> ...


Don't you wish you could have a robot to do some of the tedious stuff? A sanding bot would be near the top of my list…........I wonder if they will ever make a shop bot that runs around the shop floor and picks up the shavings and the sawdust, like the vacuum robots for carpeting…............

..........also high on the list would be a finishing bot…......one that could clean up after itself…...............

Oh well. Gotta dream…........


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Remember the cabinet??*
> 
> While I was being industrious over the weekend… got around to sanding the finger joints of a few of the drawers on the Apothecary Cabinet…
> Lots of fun…
> ...


Look good!

Man O Man, Larry…

You sure do believe in doing things in a BIG style don't you?!

I KNOW you're tired of just One Step of those 20 items… You're making WORK out of it! 

Your main business is selling at those Shows isn't it? I guess I FINALLY figured it out! 

Yes, it IS the work that you do… and very well… I might add.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Remember the cabinet??*
> 
> While I was being industrious over the weekend… got around to sanding the finger joints of a few of the drawers on the Apothecary Cabinet…
> Lots of fun…
> ...


Owww!

Good luck sanding…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Remember the cabinet??*
> 
> While I was being industrious over the weekend… got around to sanding the finger joints of a few of the drawers on the Apothecary Cabinet…
> Lots of fun…
> ...


you missed a spot on the third row ….......
the one you havn´t take picture of 

Dennis


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Remember the cabinet??*
> 
> While I was being industrious over the weekend… got around to sanding the finger joints of a few of the drawers on the Apothecary Cabinet…
> Lots of fun…
> ...


Nice start, Larry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Finally, the drawers are finished.*

I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…

I did this in between glueing up blanks for the Sushi Board Series….entertaining visitors to the workshop….and enjoying some inspiration… after the job was done of course…

So over a period of a few hours, I completed the sanding of the Drawers for the Apothecary Cabinet… which has been dragging its heels….now all I have make is the Carcass in which the drawers will reside…





Note …. I am wearing hearing protection… you may want to adjust your volume…


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


Love the sound effects (and the hearing protection!). And the drawers look pretty good too. Thanks Larry.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


Dang, Larry….you draw a big crown for your sanding projects..


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


Very good… Nice sound effects!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


You are on fire. That's an awfull lot done.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


must be nice to have friends come by to visit..things are always pretty quite in my neck of the woods…, i need to get rex…a.k.a. roger..out here to show him how to wood work again…but im still waiting for ya to show up larry…when i see the guy walking out to the shop who is as tall as a tree…i will know you have arrived…lol…..oh im going to be putting a full size fridge out in the shop…problem though i dont drink beer larry…so red or green cool aid …..sound good mate…...grizz


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


Nice job and nice video, Larry. I had my volume us and needed hearing protection too. That is one pile of drawers!............Jim


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


I membera guy named Jim Jones? Don't drink the Kool Aid!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


Congratulations Larry, I'll bet you're glad those are done…
Are you going to make your own drawer pulls?
That would keep you busy for a bit…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


Nice job, Larry.

Lee


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


Good stuff Larry and to have a round of applause that would make Johnny Carson proud to wrap it up…lol. Coming along nice bud….


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


Sanding your draws! I usually wash mine, every Friday.

Joking aside, its a long job sanding all that lot. Bet your glad that lots behind you. Sanding with confidence. Good video, mate.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


Coming along fine Larry.

At this pace by the time you finish this cabinet, it will be already an antique !!

At least you still have hair to cut.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


That looks like way too much work Larry

Nice video


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


Too funny mate! Love the start with the bottle of brew…. LOL Really found it interesting using your sanding disc cleaner that the platstic wrapper was still on. I use my cleaner all the time. Thats alot of boxes you have made. 
Good job!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


great video Larry !! Did you hear me clapping as well ? LOL


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


Great job Mate!


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


I can't find a final picture of this project???


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


That is because it is still not finished…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


*ROFALMAO…*

What, about 5 yrs.?

... must not have wanted it very badly… or customer changer her mind… (??)


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally, the drawers are finished.*
> 
> I was galvanised to make the most of the day… hence the sanding of drawers…
> 
> ...


And I thought I worked slow!!! lol ;-)


----------

